# Buckminster Build JRE mitliefern



## thomet (14. Jan 2010)

Hy,

ich baue meine RCP-Anwendung über Buckminster. Dies funktioniert nun auch soweit super. Jetzt möchte ich noch meiner RCP-Anwendung beim bauen die benötigte JRE mitliefern.

Dazu habe folgende einträge gemacht:

myrcp.feature in der build.properties:

```
root.win32.win32.x86.folder.jre=jre_win/
root.linux.gtk.x86.folder.jre=jre_lin/
root.linux.gtk.x86.permissions.755=jre/**
```

Nach dem bauen ist auch ein Ordner namens jre im root vorhanden. Jedoch !!! wurden die Inhalt der Unterverzeichnisse direkt ins Verzeichnis jre kopiert. Z.B. bei jre_win gibt es den bin Ordner mit der java.exe. Nach dem bauen ist im jre Verzeichnis kein einziger Unterordner vorhanden, jedoch die java.exe direkt im jre Ordner. Es werden sozusagen keine Verzeichnisstrukturen übernommen.

Weiß jemand was ich machen muss, damit die Verzeichnisstruktur beibehalten wird?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jan 2010)

Sind die rootfiles in einem Feature definiert?
Hört sich nach diesem Problem an:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=290674


----------



## thomet (15. Jan 2010)

ja genau das ist es :/ .. so nen mist *g .. naja mach ich es halt anders ^^...

thx


----------

